# Can a tarantula open a lid?



## dtknow (Aug 23, 2009)

So my folks call quite amused/displeased that the Hysterocrates gigas got out again. I was positive(she had escaped a few days prior to my leaving) that I watered her and closed her box up tight. Is it possible for a tarantula to open a snap top sweater box? She is pretty big(I think 7 inch legspan would be a good bet) and a hefty burrowing machine.

Any experiences or thoughts would be great...this certainly is not a critter that should be running around the house with any more regularity than that!
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## endoflove (Aug 23, 2009)

ahahha a snap top? u serious a T' that size wont have a problem


----------



## dtknow (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, one of the kind that the lid snaps(securely??) in place.

I don't know how many pounds of pressure a tarantula can exert but I am still somewhat skeptical she could pop the top(as are my parents who think I left it open).


----------



## Moltar (Aug 23, 2009)

I dunno man, those bigger T's can be pretty strong and they can feel any flex with their sensitive toesies. I wouldn't really put much past a strong,  enterprising T. I have a big old E. murinus that earned the privilege of having a large rock on top of her lid. She never got out or anything but she was working on the play in the lid and like, pooping through the gap. I figure better safe than sorry.


----------



## dtknow (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, guess I'd better figure out how to make this more secure with the minimum of handling. 

Interestingly a Nhandu chromatus female I have has lived in a similar sweaterbox and despite being ontop of her hide frequently(ample opportunity to use leverage on the lid), she hasn't done anything bad...err...perhaps I'd better have them secure her cage on a precaution.


----------



## Shagrath666 (Aug 24, 2009)

My G. pulchripes popped the center window on her kk when she was about 2". It was one of the smaller sized keepers and she built dirt up the side and push the top open. I found her basking on top of my lizard tank under their heat lamp after wondering why my lizards were trying to eat their light. I had to tape it closed after that, but she lives in a bigger tank now cause she's had a few molts and doesnt even try anymore.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Aug 24, 2009)

Don't know what to tell you. T's are great escape artists. One night, I noticed my Rosie had climbed her enclosure, and was pushing the lid off...with a couple of pretty hefty books on top: The Mixing Engineer's Handbook, and a hardcover copy of Plato's Republic. After that, she had the complete works of Shakespeare, and the Guitar Grimoire added to wedge the lid between the tank and the top of the bookshelf. LOL Now I've rehoused her into a front-loading terresterial setup with two sturdy tank clips, and a latch securing the lid.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 24, 2009)

Shagrath666 said:


> My G. pulchripes popped the center window on her kk when she was about 2".


I caught my MM A. avic trying to do this.  he wasn't successful, but, I dunno. I'm trying to hurry and finish the lid for his new tank so I can move him out of the KK before he does get out.

and I've caught my B. smithi attempting to push open her lid a few times, she had tank clips on both sides keeping it shut. After seeing Anastasia's thread about her T's popping out the wire mesh I'm worried she might move on and try to just break the lid!


----------



## Widowman10 (Aug 24, 2009)

open a lid? how 'bout chew through one?







(oh yeah, and she's 8+"...)


----------



## the nature boy (Aug 24, 2009)

Moltar said:


> I dunno man, those bigger T's can be pretty strong and they can feel any flex with their sensitive toesies. I wouldn't really put much past a strong,  enterprising T. I have a big old E. murinus that earned the privilege of having a large rock on top of her lid. She never got out or anything but she was working on the play in the lid and like, pooping through the gap. I figure better safe than sorry.


I have a 9" L. parahybana that can bench press hundreds of pounds.  I think I've finally got her contained for good but who knows...  At least she's big enough to be (knock on wood) easy to find.


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Aug 24, 2009)

So for those who keep theirs in KKs, what do you use to keep the lid secured?  The reason I ask is that I have a tarantula that is going to need to be upgraded to a new enclosure and was thinking about using a KK that I already have.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Aug 24, 2009)

PrimalTaunt said:


> So for those who keep theirs in KKs, what do you use to keep the lid secured?  The reason I ask is that I have a tarantula that is going to need to be upgraded to a new enclosure and was thinking about using a KK that I already have.


A big, heavy book or three might do the job!!!!  I know alot of people use KKs, and have few problems. I quit using them, though. I had my B. smithi juvie in one, and my feeders kept getting out. Also, I kept looking at it and thinking that they were just ugly as all hell. Looked terrible on my cheap assemble-at-home pressboard bookshelf, and even worse displayed on the expensive, solid cherrywood aquarium stand. LOL

Personally, I believe it's worth the extra $$$ to get a good Exo-Terra, or Tarantulacages.com model. They are plenty secure, and look really attractive as a display. Or, you could do what I do, and make your own out of an aquarium and plexiglass (ala Robc). I like DIY, because if something goes wrong it's my fault, and not manufacture or design-flaw related. Plus, I'll have the tools and materials readily available to fix it. I can only get so mad when it's at myself, you know?


----------



## Lucyk (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd put something on top ov his/hers cage/tank/whatever, this morning i looked over at mt t (renée) and she was trying 2 push the top off her tank n i thought to myself "thank god ive got that picture frame on top". if she'd have got out she'd probaby be dead as she's on a shelf quite high up.


----------



## JimM (Aug 25, 2009)

Well in all my years of keeping critters, I've never encountered an easier critter to keep contained than a tarantula...even a large ones like a gigas. I've had astoundingly strong animals like 6 foot, 30lb Black Throat monitors escape, but even then I learned my lesson and outsmarted them.

Anything with a secure fitting lid or door will do, and the choices are myriad.
I'll point out the obvious and state that the spider shouldn't be able to wedge itself between the substrate and lid.


----------



## Lucyk (Aug 25, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> open a lid? how 'bout chew through one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty impresive, how did he/she manage 2 get up there?


----------



## Widowman10 (Aug 26, 2009)

Lucyk said:


> thats pretty impresive, how did he/she manage 2 get up there?


she's just good like that...


----------



## whitewolf (Aug 26, 2009)

dtknow said:


> Yeah, one of the kind that the lid snaps(securely??) in place.


Rehoused a 7" Blondi to a 20 Gallon, finally found it, cause she was popping the snaps on her temporary housing. I caught her one night she would stand on the side and push with her legs and body just flexing til it gave and popped the latches. It was one of those longer short ones. She learned that pretty fast. Never got out but maybe just did it for laughs and to make me mad. Now it's got a Smithi in it who refused to stay off the top of the tank. ;P Keeps her but in and off the top... for now.


----------



## dtknow (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, she hasn't escaped since. My Dad was probably right.


----------



## Falk (Mar 8, 2010)

My _Selenobrachys philippinus_ could pop the lid:wall:


----------



## robd (Mar 8, 2010)

I had a B smithi escape (fortuantely to no avail for he/she) a few weeks ago. It was my fault though, as I hadn't secured the deli cup lid because it was a big hair kicker and I was trying to not disturb it when opening the lid.


----------



## rvtjonny (Mar 8, 2010)

A few pieces of tape could help..
 this is a clip of my P.irminia trying to top the top. 

[YOUTUBE]4fP4OSd6rwo[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cavelle (Mar 8, 2010)

hahaha that's cute


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=160896&highlight=openers


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 8, 2010)

Well they are basically hydraulic jacks. lol Really tho they move by hydraulic pressure changes in their legs


----------



## billy28 (Mar 8, 2010)

I know a lady who had a MM A. iodious lift a lid to a 10 gal that had a 10lb weight on it.:?


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 8, 2010)

billy28 said:


> I know a lady who had a MM A. iodious lift a lid to a 10 gal that had a 10lb weight on it.:?


and I put a saddle and ride one to work and to supermarket to buy groceries


----------



## robd (Mar 8, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=160896&highlight=openers


Holy crap man. Look at that photo post by Nerri1029 near the bottom. That sure looks like a Tarantulacages.com screen vent. And a 2 inch B emilia did that???? Not good at all.


----------



## VESPidA (Mar 8, 2010)

Moltar said:


> I dunno man, those bigger T's can be pretty strong and they can feel any flex with their sensitive toesies. I wouldn't really put much past a strong,  enterprising T. I have a big old E. murinus that earned the privilege of having a large rock on top of her lid. She never got out or anything but she was working on the play in the lid and like, pooping through the gap. I figure better safe than sorry.


omg i just read this and nearly peed myself


----------



## shypoet (Mar 9, 2010)

I guess I better keep an eye on Suzie now. lol

She has a screen top, but it never crossed my mind that she could get out just like that if she wanted to.

doubt she would though. She spends all her time in her hideout, and only comes out to drink water


----------



## shypoet (Mar 9, 2010)

while we're on the topic of cages, do any of you have any from tarantulacages.com? I'd love to get one for Suzie someday, but we don't currently have the money. Plus, I'd doubt she could get out of one of his cages. They are totally awesome! I'm looking at http://www.tarantulacages.com/terrestrial.html that link there at the $85 one, which I think would make her very happy.


----------



## Draychen (Mar 10, 2010)

My B. Emilia ~4" will curl her legs around my fingers as I try to put her back into her cage after handling.. and she will squeeze HARD. The first few times it happened, I was EXTREMELY shocked to say the least! She clung so tightly, I was afraid I'd damage her if I tried to remove her.. so I just kept her out. I would say the ammount of pressure she can exhert would be enough to squeeze a tube of toothpaste empty! I'm sure she could pop the top of a lid quite easily if she were somehow able to push her body against it.


----------



## Altair (Mar 10, 2010)

My .75" B. smithi was able to pop it's lid off. It was in the same container as rvtjonny's.


----------

